# DGP Pricing



## DGPAGF (Apr 17, 2013)

We have been using Inksoft, but it seems their pricing structure is all wrong for DGP. I was wondering how other companies you maybe using does it. 

Inksoft basically gives you the choice of creating price grids based on colors. So I can create a price grid for dark shirts or light shirts. However with DGP it seem there are two factor to consider. One is the square inches of the print area. Second is whether it has to have an underbase of white. You simply cannot assign dark or light. Let say someone wants to print black ink on a red shirt that would require no underbase. However if they wanted to have green on the red shirt it would. The cost for these shirts would be different.

It seems with in the designer area of a particular company they should have the option to underbase or not. The preview of a non-underbased design would multiply over the colored shirt and the underbased one would not. This would give the customer an idea of how each option would look and generate a correct price. 

Am I all messed up on my thinking?


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm sure that I should know, but are DGP and DTG the same things?


----------



## DGPAGF (Apr 17, 2013)

DCans said:


> I'm sure that I should know, but are DGP and DTG the same things?


Sorry meant DTG.


----------

